# cX Poll



## Gadgetman (4 Nov 2012)

Which is best?


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2012)

Which model and best for what?


----------



## Gadgetman (5 Nov 2012)

Ah, I knew I missed something. 
Boardman cx team
Kona jake
Specialized tri cross


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2012)

and the intended use?


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> and the intended use?


 
commuting, probably - so in other words, naff-all to do with CX..


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> commuting, probably - so in other words, naff-all to do with CX..


 
hah........ sad but true, CX bikes belong in the mud and shoot! However, I am a hypocrit and ride a track bike (and it is a track bike, not a fixed wheel road bike) on the road.


----------



## Dilbert (5 Nov 2012)

I have a Boardman CX Team I use as a commuter and its great. Having said that the other two could be great as well.


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> hah........ sad but true, CX bikes belong in the mud and s***! However, I am a hypocrit and ride a track bike (and it is a track bike, not a fixed wheel road bike) on the road.


 
Yup. Got both of mine totally covered in it yesterday. Spent most of last night washing it off again.  Awesome fun.


----------



## MattHB (5 Nov 2012)

None of the above. Cannondale CAADX


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2012)

Is this the thread where we all say the model of bike we own and claim it to be the best?


----------



## Peteaud (5 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> Is this the thread where we all say the model of bike we own and claim it to be the best?


Yes but if you own none of the above, advise on another bike completely. 


To the OP - I have no idea, go sit on / ride all of them 1st.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Nov 2012)

Another vote for CAADX. If I had to choose one of the above choices........Boardman (great spec for the price)


----------



## Gadgetman (5 Nov 2012)

I'm going to use this as a mix of trails and road. Probably 80/20


----------



## Gadgetman (5 Nov 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## VamP (6 Nov 2012)

Gadgetman said:


> I'm going to use this as a mix of trails and road. Probably 80/20


 
Out of this lot I would probably gravitate towards the Boardman, but if you could stretch to Jake the Snake, then it would be the Kona. Consider also the Whyte range, the slacker geometry makes them very competent off-road.

As you appear to be looking for disc brakes, maybe also consider the carbon Planet X Dirty Disco - very light and racy geometry for £1500.


----------



## cloggsy (6 Nov 2012)

I voted Boardman; I picked mine up yesterday 

Although, if you have any spanner wielding experience, collect it boxed and build it up yourself. Mine was a complete clusterf*ck! I was home by 11am, then worked until 9pm checking the bike over, resetting the brakes and fitting bits; this included a trip back to the store for them to remove a bolt which someone had sheered off and Allen key in 

Literally half of the bolts on my bike were loose!

'kin Halfwits!


----------



## Howard (6 Nov 2012)

The Boardman would be my choice if it worked.
The brakes and BB30 suffer terribly from Halford's ham-fisted setup. Sad.


----------



## Gadgetman (6 Nov 2012)

Looks like a good bike but non professionals setting them up. Might have to seek the help of my pro racer friend then if I get this to set it up properly.


----------

